# Should you wait or TTC Find out here!



## fumbles

Hi! :flower:
me and OH are a bit indecisive at the moment about when is the right time to TTC so..Just for a little bit of fun, I thought we could post our circumstances and reasons for waiting, then get others to post whether they think we should be WTT or TTC!

Answer the questions and post whether you think the previous or any of the posters should try or wait!

*Living arrangements* own home but small flat at the moment!

*Age* 27 (urgh! Already!)

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?* married! Together for 8 years

*Reason(s) for waiting?* pay off debt! Also now thinking we should move to a bigger place! But could be like 100 years from now!!

Let the fun commence! :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ahahaha, this is fun. :hugs:

Living arrangements: Rent a small rowhouse at the moment - 2 bed, 1.5 bath, 2 story, no yard :(

Age: 28....(starts hyperventilating)

Married? Or length of relationship, single?: Married! See ticker :haha:

Reason(s) for waiting? DH wants us to be homeowners...wait, no, that's not it... DH wants us to have more money... wait, no, that's not it either... DH wants us to be married for 2 years first. Yeah, that's it.... Whatev. :rollseyes:

I think fumbles should TTC NOW!! If you have room for a crib and enough money for diapers and baby food/formula, I'd say you are good to go. :thumbup::haha:


----------



## everdreaming

Oooh I like this kinda thing!!

Living Arangements: I'm at my Gran's, OH is at his Mum's. But this can be easily remedied if he would just cut those darn apron strings!

Age: 20, OH is 33

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Long term relationship! :cloud9:

Reason(s) for waiting? OH wants us to both finish our nurse training. But I'm more than happy as a healthcare assistant then do midwifery later :dohh: 

I think MackMomma8 has been waiting too long for a :baby: and her DH needs to give her some :spermy: now! You deserve it :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Living arrangements: own 2 bed house with 100 foot garden :D

Age: 32, OH is approaching 36 :cry:

Married? Or length of relationship, single? together for almost 3 1/2 years...but felt like we'd known each other years from day 1. Living together 2 years.

Reason(s) for waiting? Was waiting for OH to be ready, and for my proposal and wedding. OH is now keen to TTC and set a date of September to start TTC. Its now become apparent that the wedding isn't likely for a good while (?at all) so now I'm confused about what to do...

I think everdreaming should wait (sorry to be a spoil sport)- she's young, not living with OH yet, and waiting to finish the training (given the other points) seems sensible- will always be hard to go back to training when you have a LO...though of course not impossible... spend the time you're finishing your training sorting out a place with OH... my opinion only, though :hugs:

Think MackMomma and fumbles should get on with it!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Yay :happydance:

Living arrangements: Living with OH in rented place 

Age: 19

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Long term relationship, co-habiting

Reason(s) for waiting? Save up some money! Move into a bigger rented property and should probably complete the second year of my degree but meh :haha:

I think anniepie deserves to be TTC already but men are so stubborn, at least you don't have to wait long! :hugs:


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Living arrangements -* rented, 3 story, 2 bed, grade 2 listed house with large garden in the centre of town (although still rural)

*Age -* 20, 21 in september

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?* We've been together 2 1/2 year and are getting married this coming August :D

*Reason(s) for waiting?* Until we have gotten married. Well my ticker says June but thats just when my coil is coming out and we will be NTNP until August :)

I think *jemsbabyblues* should finish her degree first. I wouldn't be TTC if i was still in education :) x


----------



## buttons1

Living arrangements: living in rented 3 bed house (one is very tiny currently used as an office) with garden.

Age: 25

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married for just over 3 years 

Reason(s) for waiting? trying to save a deposit to hopefully buy our own house before our next baby also avoid needing a double buggy and have DD1 a bit older and independent when LO arrives 

I think jemsbabyblues should wait a little while but not 16 months, maybe half it so she gets chance to save up a bit of money and move then get one with it after all you are pregnant for 9 months so will get change to work through uni a bit while you're preg :)


----------



## buttons1

ooo wannabe mummy got in before me while i was slowly typing so ill add my comment for her too. I think she should stay WTT until the wedding and keep with her plan good luck


----------



## chrissy&marty

Living arrangements - in a rented 2up 2down

Age - 20 next week
 

Married? Or length of relationship, single? married! long term relationships - 3years

Reason(s) for waiting? - already have one little one, im desperate for another, OH agreed then took it back so i dont want to commit till he is sure! he wants more money lol 

buttons1 should go for it!! lol xxxx


----------



## babyb54

*Living arrangements:* Own home - 3BR/2BA with a big, fenced in yard!

*Age:* 24

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?* Married for a year come August (see ticker), living together for 3 years.

*Reason(s) for waiting?* I graduate in December (finallyyyy - school part time while I work full time!), so I want to be at least close enough to know that won't get off track (pretty much there already, IMO. ;)). DH has a longer list of reasons (of course) - wants one final hurrah trip to Europe, wants to be married longer, just feels too young (he's 28).


I think chrissy&marty is a coin flip (between wait or try now), but should maybe WTT a little longer - she's young, so plenty of time to let OH feel more ready for #2 and to save up a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Virginia

Living arrangements: Own 2 bedroom mobile home (paid outright) on our own land (paid outright).

Age: I'm 20 (21 in July), and DH is 31 (32 in September)

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married - third anniversary is in a week!

Reason(s) for waiting: I had a C-section with DD (UGH), and I need to wait at least a year for my scar to heal enough to VBAC...(unfortunately, I don't have a choice if I want the best chances at a VBAC) On a side note, I'm also done with college in July! WOOT! (but BOOOO for $36,000 in loans...)

babyb54 - you should go for it! You'll be done in December and baby wouldn't be here until after! ;-)


----------



## Witchywoo

Living arrangements: 
Just bought our first house a month ago. Moved the mother in law down with us so we can look after her (she's 78).
House is big enough for us to comfortably have kids and not have to move.

Age: I'm 31 and my OH is 36

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married for just over a year.

Reason(s) for waiting:
we were in a tiny flat before the house so we were waiting for the house. We've only been in a month but now my OH has been made redundant. He's an electrician and looking at going self employed. It's a little scary as we've now got such a bigger mortgage than we had with the flat.

It would be nice for us to be able to enjoy being in the house by ourselves but I feel like we've been on hold for so long due to circumstances (we had a long distance relationship for the first couple of years). 
And neither of us is getting any younger!

I'm trying to be rational about it but my hormones are telling me I'm ready now so it's hard to think straight sometimes.

My OH wants to wait until his work is settled but that might not happen for a long time with the way the recession is in the UK.

I don't know if I'm being a bit unreasonable?


----------



## twickywabbit

Witchywoo said:


> Living arrangements:
> Just bought our first house a month ago. Moved the mother in law down with us so we can look after her (she's 78).
> House is big enough for us to comfortably have kids and not have to move.
> 
> Age: I'm 31 and my OH is 36
> 
> Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married for just over a year.
> 
> Reason(s) for waiting:
> we were in a tiny flat before the house so we were waiting for the house. We've only been in a month but now my OH has been made redundant. He's an electrician and looking at going self employed. It's a little scary as we've now got such a bigger mortgage than we had with the flat.
> 
> It would be nice for us to be able to enjoy being in the house by ourselves but I feel like we've been on hold for so long due to circumstances (we had a long distance relationship for the first couple of years).
> And neither of us is getting any younger!
> 
> I'm trying to be rational about it but my hormones are telling me I'm ready now so it's hard to think straight sometimes.
> 
> My OH wants to wait until his work is settled but that might not happen for a long time with the way the recession is in the UK.
> 
> I don't know if I'm being a bit unreasonable?

This thread is soo much fun. :haha:

Oh Witchywoo, I think you should be able to TTC. :)




Living arrangements? We own a lovely house. :)

Age? 19 :blush:, He is 20.

Married? Or length of relationship, single?: Married <3 Going on a year now. Together for 3.:cloud9:

Reason(s) for waiting? Mostly education. He wants a year of Pharmacy school under his belt. We also want to save money, but we already have about, 5000 saved up. My clock is ticking, buddy, it's crazy. :) :haha:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

*
Living arrangements:* Bought our first home last summer- a lovely little three bed in a great area!

*Age:* 25 (26 in September!)
*
Married? Or length of relationship, single?* Married for nearly 10 months.

*Reason(s) for waiting? * As we didn't live together before the wedding, we wanted some time for just the two of us. And I only started my job last September, and it's a hard one to take a break from. And DH worries about money (I don't- we have £16K saved up and that's increasing by £1K every few months!)

twickywabbit- when does/did he start his pharmacy school? When is your TTC date? I'd say if he's already started school, start TTC on your holiday!! :D Or if he starts in September, start TTC as your Christmas present to each other!! :D


----------



## Mrs_T

Living arrangements? We own a 2 bedroom house. Plan to move to a 3 bed when we have a toddler and 2nd baby.

Age? 24, OH is 27

Married? Or length of relationship, single?: Married for nearly a year now. Been together for nearly 7 years.

Reason(s) for waiting? We have a holiday booked in Africa this summer and not allowed to TTC while taking, and for 4 weeks after taking anti-malaria tablets. This holiday has also cost a lot so wanna save up some money before baby, but plan to do so when TTC and pregnant (we can save about £750 - £1000 a month so should be fine).

Twickywabbit I think you guys should TTC - OH can easily continue his training while you are TTC. And you've saved a good amount of money to set yourselves up well for a bub.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Mrs_T said:


> Living arrangements? We own a 2 bedroom house. Plan to move to a 3 bed when we have a toddler and 2nd baby.
> 
> Age? 24, OH is 27
> 
> Married? Or length of relationship, single?: Married for nearly a year now. Been together for nearly 7 years.
> 
> Reason(s) for waiting? We have a holiday booked in Africa this summer and not allowed to TTC while taking, and for 4 weeks after taking anti-malaria tablets. This holiday has also cost a lot so wanna save up some money before baby, but plan to do so when TTC and pregnant (we can save about £750 - £1000 a month so should be fine).
> 
> Twickywabbit I think you guys should TTC - OH can easily continue his training while you are TTC. And you've saved a good amount of money to set yourselves up well for a bub.

Hey, Mrs_T- you were meant to do me!! ;)


----------



## Mrs_T

Oooops - I took too long replying! I'll do MrsGruffalo:

I think you should def go for it now you're all settled in your new job and new house and WOWSA you guys have loadsa money saved!


----------



## Witchywoo

Virginia said:


> Living arrangements: Own 2 bedroom mobile home (paid outright) on our own land (paid outright).
> 
> Age: I'm 20 (21 in July), and DH is 31 (32 in September)
> 
> Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married - third anniversary is in a week!
> 
> Reason(s) for waiting: I had a C-section with DD (UGH), and I need to wait at least a year for my scar to heal enough to VBAC...(unfortunately, I don't have a choice if I want the best chances at a VBAC) On a side note, I'm also done with college in July! WOOT! (but BOOOO for $36,000 in loans...)
> 
> babyb54 - you should go for it! You'll be done in December and baby wouldn't be here until after! ;-)

Sorry I missed this part of the game. 
Virginia, sounds like you'll be ready to go once you're healed. ;)


----------



## Twag

Mrs_T said:


> Living arrangements? We own a 2 bedroom house. Plan to move to a 3 bed when we have a toddler and 2nd baby.
> 
> Age? 24, OH is 27
> 
> Married? Or length of relationship, single?: Married for nearly a year now. Been together for nearly 7 years.
> 
> Reason(s) for waiting? We have a holiday booked in Africa this summer and not allowed to TTC while taking, and for 4 weeks after taking anti-malaria tablets. This holiday has also cost a lot so wanna save up some money before baby, but plan to do so when TTC and pregnant (we can save about £750 - £1000 a month so should be fine).
> 
> Twickywabbit I think you guys should TTC - OH can easily continue his training while you are TTC. And you've saved a good amount of money to set yourselves up well for a bub.

Mrs T I think you should defo go for it when your back from your holiday but not before as too risky

*Living arrangements* - Own our own 2 bed house with rear & front garden

*Age* - Me: 31 DH: 33 both of our birthdays are in April 10 days apart

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?:* - Married Oct-10 been together over 5 years living together 5 years

*Reason(s) for waiting?* - The interesting bit - DH wants me to have finished my accountancy exams hence hopefully Aug-2012 as he and MIL think I won't be able to complete them pregnant, although I work full time as well and manage fine and surely that decision is mine!! He also thinks we cannot have a LO in our current house although it is 2 double bedrooms and previously we lived in it for 2 years with another couple!!! He also says I need to pass so we have more money (payrise when completed exams) but we manage fine infact we save £1000 a month!!


----------



## 0203

Twag- i think that if you feel you could still do your exams whilst pregnant then you should TTC :) :) :)

Living arrangements - Rent a lovely 2 bedroom flat together

Age - I'm 20 and OH is 24

Married? Or length of relationship, single? - Been together 2 and a half years, living together for a year

Reason(s) for waiting - We would like to save more money, would like to be married and i might be starting uni this year


----------



## Jackyx

Twag- I think your as ready as you'll ever be, your OH is like mine- worried about money when he doesn't need to be :D

I'm 22- 23 in July, OH is 31, been together for nearly 6 years (Met at work :) )
We got on better then we ever have done :)

We own our own home, 3 beds (1 room currently contains our 2 babies- guinea pigs called poppy and pebbles who are nearly a year and a half old)

reason for waiting is to pay the car off in september- then we'll have loads more money and can save loads while i'm preggers :)


----------



## 0203

Jackyx - you were meant to do me :O


----------



## Jackyx

0203 said:


> Jackyx - you were meant to do me :O

Lol i know- you wasn't there when i started writing my message so i only saw your message after i posted mine- sorry :D

Anyway what i will say about you is it sounds like you have things you still want to do like going to uni so i'd say you should be WWT otherwise i would have said you would be more or less fine TTC now :)


----------



## odd_socks

*Living arrangements?* Currently apart but he will be moving in with me when he finds a job locally

*Age?*Im 26

*Married? Or length of relationship, single? married! * Been together offically 2 ears 3 months, unoffically 3 years

*Reason(s) for waiting?* OH doesn't feel ready

My added bit ;)
*Reason(s) not to wait* Specialists have told me to TTC within a year (which was back in January 2011) b/c back issues, otherwise i may not ever be able to carry a child


----------



## odd_socks

*
Jackyx should wtt beens shes so close to ttc anyways *


----------



## Amarna

Living arrangements? Own our place, it's only a two bedroom but the bedrooms are large so I feel there's plenty of room. We're saving to build our dream house but that'll probably be a few years in the making at least.

Age? 24. 

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married, we'll be married for 5 years as of September. Been together for 6 total.

Reason(s) for waiting? Timing, I'm in uni right now, I have one year left before my BA and hope to finish it up except for a few courses I will take online over the summer next year before giving birth. So we're hoping for a summer baby to avoid having to put things off by a semester.

odd_socks seems to be in a tough situation. If it wasn't for the medical/back issues I'd say to go ahead and wait, no sense in pressuring the OH into something he's not ready for but I personally wouldn't deal well with the medical stuff.


----------



## MissyBee

*Living arrangements* Live with OH, we have a 1700 sq/ft 3 bedroom house. Just us and the dog so it's pretty empty.

*Age* Twenty, OH is the same age. We're both young, but we have good jobs and make enough money to support ourselves and a baby.

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?* In a long term relationship. Planning on marriage one day.
*
Reason(s) for waiting?* Miscarried last week. OH wants to wait a few years, but I want a baby now. He says he wants us to be better off financially, which would make sense and be fine, except that we already make as much as my dad does, and my father raised 3 children off that income without a problem. I don't know how much more money he wants us to make, or how long it would even take for that to happen.

Amarna I think you should wait just until you finish your BA, just because it sounds like it's something that is important to you. That way you won't have anything holding you back from being the happiest mommy in the world when your new baby arrives. :)


----------



## almostXmagic

Living arrangements: not currently living together

Age 20, 21 in september :dance:

Married? Or length of relationship, single? long term relationship, together for almost 2 years. planning marriage next fall :dance:

Reason(s) for waiting? we want to be married and out of college, making better money and have a year to enjoy being married together before we bring a LO into the world.

i think MissyBee should wait a little while, take some time and heal from your miscarriage (so sorry about your loss hun) and try and get OH to get on board with things. :hugs:


----------



## ams23

Living arrangements - our own 2-bedroom home (well it's mostly the mortgage company's, but some of it is ours!) 

Age - me 24, hubby 35

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Been together 6 years, married for nearly a year :)

Reason(s) for waiting? Finish uni and try to find a decent job! My job at the moment is only part-time and rubbish... I've done a law degree and nearly finished my postgraduate legal practice course, so really hoping to find something in that field (although decent law-related jobs for a new graduate are so rare at the moment - it could take years to find something, and I don't have the patience to wait that long! Willing to wait 6 months max, and if I've found nothing by then, then we are just going for it! lol).

almostXmagic - I think you sound really sensible! You and OH will be in a really good place to have a little one when you have done all that, and enjoy the special time you have together without worrying about childcare, babysitters etc :)

MissyBee - so sorry to hear of your loss x


----------



## Webbykinskt

*Living arrangements* - Renting from DF's Grandmother (which he will inherit) a two bed end terraced house. Hoping to look for a three bed towards the end of the year.

*Age* - Me: 20 DF: 19

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?*: - Together for 4 years, Engaged for a year & a half. Hoping to get hitched at the end of the year too.

*Reason(s) for waiting?* He's not 100% on board yet (Jury is still out on that) and Uni but I can always figure a way round that.

*Reason(s) not to wait?* We suffered a chemical (or possible faulty test) in April and we were gutted. If I get preggers soonish then I can take a gap year between my first and second year... otherwise I will be discontinued anyway as they will stop doing my course soon. 

_Ams23_ - Just go for NTNP! You sound like you've got your head screwed on right and I'm sure something will turn up! haha xx


----------



## mina

Hello im new here, hope you don't mind me adding to this, will appreciate your opinions

Living arrangements - owners of a 2 bed house

Age - 30 next month


Married? Or length of relationship, single? long term relationship 11 years this December! Lied together 8 1/2 years.

Reason(s) for waiting? - money, i am a student nurse but receive a bursary, partner has a good job (electrician). Bigger house. These are all reasons my partner wants to wait, however i don't want to, and can already hear my biological clock ticking!!

I think if people are in stable circumstances they should go for it! xxx


----------



## Meadows

Hello, i'm new on here too and wouldn't mind hearing what you all think about my situation......

Living arrangements - Own 2 bed house

Age - 27 in July

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married 3 years, been together 7 years

Reason(s) for waiting? Am currently on maternity contract in my job (am a teacher) and have been since Oct 4th 2010. My job is turning permanent this October and so don't want to go back in September announcing that i'm pregnant as i'd feel bad!!

Love to hear what u think!!!

Mina - i think you should twist your partners arm and start TTC - very exciting!!


----------



## Webbykinskt

mina said:


> Hello im new here, hope you don't mind me adding to this, will appreciate your opinions
> 
> Living arrangements - owners of a 2 bed house
> 
> Age - 30 next month
> 
> 
> Married? Or length of relationship, single? long term relationship 11 years this December! Lied together 8 1/2 years.
> 
> Reason(s) for waiting? - money, i am a student nurse but receive a bursary, partner has a good job (electrician). Bigger house. These are all reasons my partner wants to wait, however i don't want to, and can already hear my biological clock ticking!!
> 
> I think if people are in stable circumstances they should go for it! xxx

I'm a student nurse on a bursary too! xx


----------



## lilmissbroody

Meadows, I think you should go for it!!

*Living arrangements?* I am renting to own a 5bedroom 4.5bathroom house. OH is moving in when we reach 6 months together - even though he's here most days anyway.

*Age?* we are both 18

*Married? Or length of relationship, single? married! * known him half my life, only been dating a little while (see ticker below)

*Reason(s) for waiting?* lose weight, get halfway through my degree.

*Reason(s) not to wait* too broody! plus, we are more than financially stable


----------



## Mrs Magpie

I love these!

*Living arrangements?* Own a 2 bedroom house

*Age?* We are both 25

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?* Getting married in July! Been together for just over 5 years

*Reason(s) for waiting?* We've got a holiday booked to Las Vegas in Feb, need to save some money and lose some weight.

Lilmissbroody - your WTT until the same time as me! I'm torn with you - your married and have got a fantastic house, but doing a degree can be hard work, I know mine was! Maybe NTNP in April? I don't know!! Oh go for it in April - we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Living arrangements? I owe my home, 4 bed/3 bath. OH pays rent, and half of all bills now. Hoping to get married next year, all bills incl mortgage will be split 50:50

Age? Im 33, (34 in July), OH is 31, (32 in Sept)

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Been together 4 years next December, living together for a year, hoping to marry next year!

Reason(s) for waiting? For me: Id love to get rid of some debt, but I'm actively working on this - thats all for me I think! OH: I just don't think he ready! :cry: :cry::cry::cry:










Mrs Magpie - A Vegas baby sounds good!!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessKay

Living Arrangements :- Own our lovely little 2 bedroom house
Age :- Me 22 OH 27
Married? Or length of relationship, single? In a relationship - see ticker
Reason for waiting? Holiday in Sept then straight to TTC. Ideally would like to save some money but im not bothered :haha:


Sofa Queen i think you should TTC!! Just make sure OH is ready!


----------



## w8ing4bean

*Living Arrangements :- Own our own 2 bed house 

Age :- Me 22 OH 31

Married? Or length of relationship, single? engaged

Reason for waiting? been ttc since jan 2010 with no luck  waiting until after the wedding&honeymoon then will go to docs for more tests if need be! SO DAMN BROODY!!

I think PrincessKay is right to wait til after holiday, not long now!!

*


----------



## smokey

Living arrangements? Renting 2 bed flat, will buy our own place as soon as I start playing the lottery and my numbers come up (so not long now)

Age? 30, oh 31

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Been together over 11 years and married for 3 years

Reason(s) for waiting? Holiday in November (I love my rollercoasters) plus waiting for LO to be a little older.
Im ok with waiting but I do get stubburn impatiant moments :)

Reason(s) Im broody, pig headed, stubborn, impatiant.

w8ing4bean even if you do wait to TTC I say go for some tests now seen how long you have been trying, there is nothing worse then getting to a point where everything else is good to go and finding out you should of and could have done something to help yourself earlier and prevent an even longer wait.
If I had pushed my dr's about confirming and treating my PCOS (they didnt believe me or care) when I first thought somthing was wrong 15 years ago I wouldnt have had a 8 year TTC battle.


----------



## w8ing4bean

*thanks hun, my cycles have been up the wall since mc last jan. my doc has done blood tests and sent me for a scan, they found nothing wrong and ruled out pcos but she didnt think i was ovulating. got referred to gynae who said to just see how it goes, my cycles are getting a lot shorter now so we shall see. we're still NTNP for the time being, get married next july

(sorry that was so rambly)*


----------



## Twag

0203 said:


> *Twag- i think that if you feel you could still do your exams whilst pregnant then you should TTC* :) :) :)
> 
> Living arrangements - Rent a lovely 2 bedroom flat together
> 
> Age - I'm 20 and OH is 24
> 
> Married? Or length of relationship, single? - Been together 2 and a half years, living together for a year
> 
> Reason(s) for waiting - We would like to save more money, would like to be married and i might be starting uni this year

Thanks I would be TTC now as I feel I can but it is my DH that thinks I cannot hence the WTT! :(


----------



## fumbles

Lovin' everyone's stories! Think we should all just jump to TTC now! We have each others blessing what more do we need! :rofl:

Here's another question to ponder. Some animals have the ability to reproduce without a partner. If humans could do that, how many babies do you think you would have, if you could fall pregnant just by thinking about it too much? For me? I think about 100,000,000,000 in fact I don't think I'd ever be not pregnant :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## Aoife1987

*Living arrangement*: rented house near the university: 1 bedroom, 1 bathroom and a backyard 

*Age: *me and OH 23 (24 next month)

*Married or legnth of relationship*: engaged, been together 2 years 10 months

*Reasons for waiting: *want to finish our last year of university, tie the knot and get a house with a second bedroom

CANT WAIT TO TTC!


----------



## Aoife1987

oh and sofaqueen, and mrs magpie you guys should definitely go for it!


----------



## pixie23

Living arrangements: we rent, we would love to own, but OH's job keeps us moving every few years. We're happy with what we've got though.

Age: 22 

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married for almost 3 years, we've been together for almost 6.

Reason(s) for waiting? None left except that we are currently separated by OH's job. We had started ttc, then he was sent away for training.

Aoife1987 I think those are great reasons to WTT. I always support marriage prior to children, it is a great step in a relationship to get to experience before bringing on a LO.


----------



## BunInTheBelly

*Living arrangements: * Renting a nice duplex.

*Age:* 23

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?* Engaged to be married next April. Been together over 6 years. 

*Reason(s) for waiting? * Not married, OH wants to get his Master's and teaching career going first, and for some reason he wants to buy a house first too. :roll:

*Pixie23*: I think not having your OH around is a good reason to wait! But once he's back in the area, go for it!


----------



## Rosered52

This is a nice little meet-and-greet thread! 

*Living arrangements:* Own home with my darling husband, our two dogs, and our kitty

*Age:* 31, same as DH

*Relationship status:* Together for 8 years, married for almost 1

*Reason for waiting:* I'm diabetic, and I need to get my blood sugar levels under better control before resuming TTC. It sucks, but it's just how it is. 

Hey, BunInTheBelly! I think I'm a party-pooper, but I'm a fan of taking things slow. Enjoy each phase of life for what it is, rather than trying to move imediately on to the next. That said, I hope you guys can get on the same page, and buying a house is sooooo not necessary to having a baby! ;) Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Hope you don't mind me playing - im a bit of a lurker most of the time!

Living arrangements: We own a three bed house with garden in a village

Age: 25 (almost 26) Hubby is 27

Relationship status: Together for 6 years married for 2

Reason for waiting: to save some money and waiting for the right time of year (we would like a spring/summer baby if poss)

I have been waiting patiently for ages but should confess we are due to TTC at the end of this month!!! not long to go!

Rosered52 - sounds like you are almost ready to go, just the sugar levels to control and then you will be off. How long will it take do you think? Are your doctors helping you?


----------



## Miss_Jade

Living arrangements: Live In A Shared House With My OH and my best mate and he bf and our house mate

Age 21, OH is also 21 he is 22 in december

Married? Or length of relationship, single? married! Together for 7 Months, 3 Weeks and 6 days (on 6/6/11)

Reason(s) for waiting? Because we live in a shared house and also because we will have been together 10 months or a year and 10 months by the time we try (wanna get preg in august so i have baby in may - there is a reason for this lol)


----------



## comotion89

hi there woo it's my first post ok

living arrangements: I am currently at home ,bf lives with his parents 
planning on moving in together 

age:22

length of relationship: 1 year 

reasons for waiting?:
Major one has to be the fact we don't live together or in the same city currently also I am currently looking for a new job I'm a nurse , ive been really broody lately but I don't want my child to be deprived of nice things or have to get by...argh I need advice !! the bf is 24 n ready to have a baby.


----------



## libbymarks198

Living arrangements, renting a huge house with a massive garden, close to everything, have two beautiful doggies, close to family, only have one car though (but it is a family car)

age: both 20,

Length of relationship: 3 years, been living together for 2 and a half...

reasons for waiting: traveling to europe for a month in April 2012, want to own our own home, and at least be engaged, and a bit older, OH to get a permanant job although on my wage we have enough money but would be good so i didn't have to goback to work after 4 months , and parents do not like my OH so would be good to try and get a better relationship with them before we try for a baby

reasons we want to try so bad!!! (sorry wanted to add this), we can easily afford a bbay, want one so badly, have had 2 m/c's in the past 3 years and it has really affected us emotionally. 

Comotion89 - i think you should wait until you set yourself up in a house together, that costs a lot of money and then you need to get used to living together and getting to know each other all over again (living together is very different then staying over together).. try move in together as soon as posible and wait a year i would say them start trying


----------



## Lownthwaite

Living arrangements: Own home, 3 bedrooms. 

age: Me nearly 26, DH 27.

Length of relationship: 6.5 years - married for 2.

reasons for waiting: Money is a big worry for me. I have a new job which will be taking off in the next 6 months or so and will be very hands on so can't really be swanning off on maternity leave - or heavily pregnant!! I worry how my body would cope with another pregnancy / labour following the emergency section 1st time round :nope:

Libbymarks198 - I agree that you should WTT. You should get the travelling out the way as that would be near on impossible with a baby in tow. Also you would feel more financially secure once your OH has a permenent job and I think would worry less. (ps I'm sorry for your losses) :hugs:


----------



## SillyHale

Living arrangements: Own a five bedroom house, large yard with fence because we have 3 dogs and a cat. Have lived there for a little over a year.

age: Me 26, DH 30

Length of relationship: We just had our one year wedding anniversary yesterday <3 And we've been together for 3 years.

reasons for waiting: Money is big, we both work but don't make a bunch. We get by right now but DH is a big spender and he's got a lot of things he always wants to buy. I like to save so this is kind of an issue. Then I think maybe we haven't done enough living like going travelling yet this is pretty impossible as I have a step daughter and she starts school this year so we won't be able to travel anyways. 

Lownthwaite I think you should wtt until you figure out what will be happening with the job. But that all depends on what's more important to you. But if it's an exciting new job opportunity that you could get your foot in the door with, work there a while and then get pg again, you'd at least get maternity there after working for a bit. But if expanding your family is more important bd away :)


----------



## vaniilla

Living arrangements Rent 3 bedroom house

Age me 20 OH 23
Married? Or length of relationship, single? married 

Reason(s) for waiting? for Rowan to be a little bit older and so that I don't give birth before the end of my course


SillyHale I think you should go for it, maybe once your pregnant your oh will curb his spending or maybe go through all the things you need to buy with him and work out some sort of plan together on saving the money :flower:


----------



## Becwantsababy

Hi All, 

This is my first post so just wanted to get my situation out there. I must admit, we seem to be the only people waiting because of the reason that we are.

Living arrangements: We own our own 3 bed back to back with a smallish garden

age: I'm 29 (30 in Jan) and OH has just gone 31

Length of relationship: We're not married, but been together 10 years in Sept and living together for 5 years. 

reasons for waiting: The only reason we are waiting is for me to get to a healthy weight (I am 5'5" and 19st (266lbs)) I have always said that I want to be a healthy weight before TTC but I'm am getting so impatient and broody it's ridioculus.

Reasons to TTC: We own our home, we have a car, we both have good jobs and we love each other. Plus my biological clock is ticking 

Our reason for waiting is really putting pressure on me as at the moment I am wanting a baby more than I want to be slim. We have numerous talks about it and he has basically said to me, that if I dont lose the weight and be ready for a baby within the next 2 years well split. I think this is a little harsh, but I do have my problems with my weight and it has been going on all the time we have lived together (5 years). Help!!!!!!!

Sorry to ramble on!!

Vaniilla  I think you should maybe NTNP. You seem to be ready but maybe you just need that little extra time to get those little things where you want them to be i.e your sons age, your course etc. Hope that helps x


----------



## chubbin

Hi, I want to play :)
Living arrangements: renting large 2 bedroom 1st floor apartment. Plan to be renting 2/3bedroom house with garden in next 6 months.
Age: Im *38* (39 in Feb) DH is *46* (47 in Jan)
Length of relationship: Been married for nearly 3 years, wedding anniversary this month:)
Reasons for waiting: I was advised to wait a year after my c-section before ttc(although DS is now nearly 13 months old so no longer an issue). Having a baby has been a huge shock to my system, Ive found it tough, and Im often a bit unsure if I could 'handle' two children. We want to travel a little bit (easier with one than two children) and Ive just embarked on a research post which has the potential for me to begin a fully funded PhD next September (2012).
Reasons for ttc: Just look at our blinking ages! Also, if I fell pregnant soon, it would mean I would be ready to begin the PhD next September (although I would have to stop the research post for maternity, which may harm my chances, Im not sure...). We want two children. Even though the first bit will be tough, when the youngest is 1, I feel confident it will be lovely to have two children. 
Ooooh, cant wait to hear what the next person thinks...
*Becwantsababy *- Welcome to BnB :) Your situation is a bit of a head scratcher. I have a nice mummy friend who was about the same weight/size as you when she conceived. She had a healthy pregnancy, but her baby was born 2 months premature by c-sec. Im not sure if this was due to her weight. She did not have any gestational complications, but I know this will be a consideration for you as it can happen.
Since having her LO (now nearly two), she has remained the same weight and it gets her down. She is going to have gastric band surgery in July, which I fully support her with. Id like to know what things youve tried re: losing weight, as my friend has tried everything but she just can not find the impetus to keep it up. 
Hmmm, Im not sure that I feel good about the pressure your OH is putting on you. But I wonder if he's trying to give you the motivation to lose weight by saying that? If my DH said that to me I think Id feel so miserable Id probably comfort eat...
In conclusion, its a difficult one. I feel like I need to know more about how able you feel to lose weight and how possible it's going to be for you. Even just losing a little bit would put you in a much better position to start ttc. So on that basis Id advise, maybe try Weightwatchers and speak to your GP (if you havent already done those things), set out a reasonable time frame and goal weight, and give it an all out bash :) Ask your OH why he has given you this ultimatum, was it motivational or is there another reason? Decide if youre happy with his answer...and if you are, and the weight loss is successful - then you can GO for it hun, and I wish you oodles of good luck :) xx


----------



## Becwantsababy

Thank you so much for your message Chubbin. I have tried every method under the sun to try to lose weight. The latest (2 years ago) was LighterLife. I lost 5 stone in 6 months on it and was about a stone away from goal but then just ended up going back to my old eating habits and putting the weight back on and more. I feel that the only way I canshift this weight is surgery but I don&#8217;t want to do that as I don&#8217;t feel that is the kind of life I want to lead. But then again being this weight isn&#8217;t either!!

I do understand why he has given me this ultimatum as he is hoping that it will motivate me to lose the weight. I think he is just getting frustrated with me not losing weight and now feels we are in the right place to finally have them and it&#8217;s me holding us back. Plus we have also been together nearly 10 years. 

Even his brother who likes to be on the wrong side of the law and all the money he has, he spends on illeagal drugs. Both him and his gf live with his mum and dad and he treats her like crap and they announced the other week that she is pregnant!!! (Take a breath!!!!) When I heard, I was crushed as it doesn&#8217;t seem fair that we have everything and are ready for children and they are having one due to an accident (or so I think!!)

Sorry for hijacking this thread band having a bit of a rant.


----------



## Tigerlily01

.


----------



## MsCrow

Hello, new member here, this thread is really helpful to read and I'd appreciate thoughts on this too. 

*Living arrangements* - mortgaged little terrace, two double bedrooms, no garden but allotment lol

*Age *-31, husband 38

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?* Married for 11 years, together for 15

*Reason(s) for waiting?* I'm sitting on the fence about this. We're currently NTNP on account of coming off BC last October, using the diaphragm but feeling recently like we're ready. He really wants to be a dad and be the main carer. Reasons to wait are that I have just completed my thesis, I am in a part time contract until Feb 12, he is full time employed and could (just) about support us. I could do with developing my career. We're not getting any younger though!?!


----------



## Mel85

Living arrangements- own home on a mortgage, quite a chunk of income though

Age- me nearly 26, hubby nearly 28, married 4 years, together for 6

Reasons for waiting- personally im not waiting, hubby concerned about long term finances and being able to afford childcare.


----------



## chubbin

MsCrow - give some advice to Tigerlily
Mel85 - give some advice to MsCrow

Them's the rules ladies :) xx


----------



## Helabela

Living arrangements - mortaged 2 bedroomed apartment

Age 26

Married? Or length of relationship, single? married for 2 years, together for 8

Reason(s) for waiting? we have 1 daughter already, 15months so dont think we have space for 2nd baby but i dont want too big an age gap and i dont think we can move just yet due to negative equity :(


----------



## Helabela

Mel85 said:


> Living arrangements- own home on a mortgage, quite a chunk of income though
> 
> Age- me nearly 26, hubby nearly 28, married 4 years, together for 6
> 
> Reasons for waiting- personally im not waiting, hubby concerned about long term finances and being able to afford childcare.

do it :) you will find a way, cut back on things and find out if family can look after little one when you decide to go back to work, or, look into working in the evenings/weekends. You will probably always have that doubt there about being able to afford it.


----------



## MsCrow

Aha, apologies, I hadn't realised, saw all the good advice and felt a bit presumptuous about offering my inexperience. Mel, we're in a similar situation though it's me worrying about money. If you're in a stable and loving relationship and mostly have everything in place, I hope you husband will see it's not worth hesitating. Unless you think you'd be out on your ear financially by having a baby helabela is right, you would find a way...just check husband doesn't have any other worries?


----------



## Mel85

Mscrow- if ur hubby could afford to support a baby I say go for it. U can always return to study later on or do study at home? It would be awful to wait too long and then regret!! Good luck x


----------



## MsCrow

Tigerlily01 said:


> Living arrangements: rental house
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> Length of relationship: married 7 yrs
> 
> Reasons for waiting: Not ready to give up my freedom yet! And I am a little freaked out about pregnancy since I have some medical problems...nothing serious, it would just be more uncomfortable for me than usual, and probably longer recovery time. Also worried about being able to take care of a baby/young kid, since I have my own physical challenges! Sadly, some days, I really just need to lie down all day. :( I suppose I would figure it out, though.
> 
> Reasons for ttc: Afraid I'll regret it if I don't, and it is really important to OH (and the clock's ticking!). And I love hanging out with my nieces (when they are quiet and well behaved, lol!)...but also like giving them back and having quiet adult time! I keep flipping...one day I want to ttc (in the future, never NOW), and the next I am totally against it (usually when I am out having fun in the evening, or when I see a screaming kid!)! I am not a baby person, but I love older kids/teens. They are a blast.
> 
> Anyone else totally torn, and unable to make the leap to ttc, or am I just being moronic and indecisive? =P

Sorry, one day I'll learn to read!

Tigerlilly, that's a toughie. Being completely honest, your list the reasons for ttc are related to other people or physical factors, they are less about your personal desires. Maybe you need to give yourself some more time? Make a list of things you want to achieve that deffo don't involve a baby, are they things you give priority to? We want to travel, were going to, and have done, but somehow it receded in importance against having a child. We figure, we'll take a child to india when it's 6 years old ;-) The medical issues are important enough for you to have a detailed discussion with a practitioner, you need to either find out if they are surmountable or maybe reasons to back up not ttc right now?

Course, reading all this you might think, she's got it wrong!


----------



## Daisy Delayne

I am 29 years old, my boyfriend is 42. We have been together for about eight months and only living together for a few months but I definitely think he is it for me. I am seriously considering asking him to TTC but I'm not sure how he would react. I know he wants kids and he's no young pup anymore, and I'm not getting any younger either. We are renting a house currently and are both working full time so I think it would be doable financially, but we are both going to be looking for new jobs soon. What do you think? Is is too soon to talk about TTC?


----------



## princess1980

Living arrangements - own home, moving to a bigger house in a couple of months (fingers crossed!!!) 

Age 31 in a couple of weeks (where's the time go?)

Married? Or length of relationship, single? married! Together for 7 years

Reason(s) for waiting? pay off debt once we move, also daughter (16 months old) is a bit of a handful and we're worried we won't cope with another yet!! :rofl:

I think everyone who feels ready, and is in a stable position should try (altho maybe I should try my own advice??!!!) Good luck to everyone when they DO start trying :thumbup:


----------



## princess1980

Daisy Delayne said:


> I am 29 years old, my boyfriend is 42. We have been together for about eight months and only living together for a few months but I definitely think he is it for me. I am seriously considering asking him to TTC but I'm not sure how he would react. I know he wants kids and he's no young pup anymore, and I'm not getting any younger either. We are renting a house currently and are both working full time so I think it would be doable financially, but we are both going to be looking for new jobs soon. What do you think? Is is too soon to talk about TTC?

Sorry forgot to offer advice, although i'm not sure if I can help in anyway? My husband and I got together very quickly, moved in after 1 month (he was my first boyfriend) and have been together ever since, so it's not always a bad thing to make a decision when you haven't been together for years! Maybe sit him down one evening, with a bottle of wine if it helps you feel more able to express how much you want to TTC. The only thing I will say, is if you are looking for a new job remember some companies don't offer the same maternity benefits if you have been with the company under 1 year - best to check it out! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## hwimmer

Living arrangements: Just bought our first home a few months ago!

Age: about to turn 25! (DH is 25 too)

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married, will be 3 years in October

Reason(s) for waiting? Well, we said we would wait until we have a certain amount of $ saved up before we started trying. But all of our debts are paid off, we both have pretty great jobs, just bought a house, umm... Not a WHOLE LOT holding us back, but DH is a stickler for the rules! And we did agree, so... Oh well, not long now! :happydance:

I think *princess1980* should *go for it!* Sounds like you and DH have got your stuff together! Though, I can understand wanting to be debt free before adding any more to your plate. I think 2-3 years apart is a perfect age difference between siblings! But hey, that's just me (and I don't have any kids yet, so actually what do i know!) :winkwink: Good luck when you do decide to TTC!


----------



## sezen

living arrangement: one bedroom apartment

marital status: married

age: 28

reason for waiting: I won't be done school until April 2011, and I worry how pregnancy would effect my last year, especially as I would have to go off a medication that helps me function. I desperately want a baby, my husband and I are ready emotionally... but I just don't know how it would work with finishing school. I go to a highly competitive university and as it is, it already takes all I've got to get A's. How could I manage if I was pregnant?

I'm seriously considering taking a year off school in order to get pregnant and give birth without stress. But it also seems not-bright to do that, considering how close I am to the finish line.


----------



## Daisy Delayne

I forgot to give advice and now I'm a little confused about who to give advice to so I'm going with hwimmer! lol. I definitely think you should go for it. Unless you're much more disciplined than I am, saving up 'just that right amount' can take forever because there are always millions of little things that need to be purchased here and there and it sounds like you're in a very good position already. Go for it!


----------



## Raincloud

Living arrangements: Rented 3 bedroom house, just OH and I.

Age: 19, 20 in just over a month. OH is 22.

Married? Or length of relationship, single? We've been together 4 years.

Reason(s) for waiting? Saving money mostly. I want to have an emergency fund set up before we ttc. 

sezen, I think you should wait until you're out of school. But not much longer!


----------



## Kates1122

Living arrangements: renting to own a 2 story 3 bedroom 2 bath home
Age: 25, oh is 31

Married? Or length of relationship, single? married for 2 and a half years

Reason(s) for waiting? we have 3 kids, one is only 1 year old, still trying to get OH on board, and i need to save up some money for when i will have to be on leave for 6 weeks. 

raincloud, i think you should get your emergency fund before you ttc if you want to, but no big deal. if you wait on money for a baby you will never have one, you will never think you have enough...that's what my hubby says, lol. besides even after you get pregnant, you still have 9 months to save :)


----------



## proudmummy

Living arrangements: Renting a 2 bed house, but hopefully moving to a 3 bed in August.

Age: 23, Hubby is 25

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married for almost 2 years

Reason(s) for waiting? Want to be in at least a 3 bedroom house first, and we have an 11 month age gap between our sons so would like a bigger gap next time.

Kates1122, My son was only 3 months when i fell pregnant again, work on your hubby and get to it :p! x


----------



## Cassie0454

Living arrangements: Mortgaged 4 bedroom, 2.5 bath, with full basement that is being used as a playroom on 2.5 acres. (Mortgage is very affordable and can be paid for on Hubby's salary alone.)

Age: 25, Hubby is 26

Married? Or length of relationship, single? Married for almost 3 years, together for 5 (According to hubby he has known I was going to be his wife for close to 12 years.)

Reason(s) for waiting? Waiting for me to get a teaching contract after finishing my degree in April. Should know something by August!

Reason(s) for wanting to TTC? Afraid that due to my medical history time may be running out and we might miss out on the opportunity if we delay much longer, because we have always come up with new and exciting reasons to delay for the past 3 years and my uterus isn't getting any happier.

Proudmummy, if you are in a 3 bedroom house in August I say go for it then, but wait for now.


----------



## Kiki1993

I love these things! :haha:
Living arrangements: We stay at my mums on the weekdays and his at the weekends mostly but are planning on renting once I finish college in June next year :thumbup:
Age: 18 
Married, length of relationship, single?: Engaged and have been together a bit longer than 2 and a half years :)
Reasons for waiting?: Age, Financial stability, College, Living situation, want to be married first etc :dohh:
Reasons for wanting to TTC?: We feel emotionally ready for a baby and we both would love a child together. We both have had practice with children as combined we have nine nieces and nephews under the age of 10 :haha: Also I am training to work with children which gets me even more broody and impatient! :haha:
Advice for Cassie0454: It's good that your waiting until you get a contract so you have stability but I woudn't find another reason to wait after that if you think your medical history might interfere with conceiving! :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Living arrangements: Private renting a 2 bedroom house.

Age: 20, OH is 29 tomorrow!

Married? Or length of relationship, single? married! Together for 2 years in August.

Reason(s) for waiting? Waiting for OH to get a promotion. We cope well for money, but he want to be more than comfortable.

Reason(s) for wanting to TTC? I want to have the next one soon so I can get the baby stage all out the way, rather than wait 5 years, send LO to school & do it over again. Also there's no point getting a job now as I would have to leave in a few years, wherea I could be a SAHM for a few years, then get a job when they both go school.

Kiki1993, the only thing I would ay about waiting would be your living situation. We were living with OH's mum when I became pregnant and didn't move out until LO was 6 months, it would of been alot easier if we were on our own from the begining. But, saying that it was nice to have help in the early days!


----------



## I Love Lucy

*Living arrangements:* One bedroom apartment, purchasing a house next May if all goes as planned.

*Age:* 21, OH is 24
*
Married? Or length of relationship, single?:* Pretty much engaged, been together for over 3 years.

*Reason(s) for waiting?* OH and I both want to be in our house where we have room for a baby. OH also wants to have a lot of his debt taken care of first (will start working on that in August when he gets his raise).

*Advice for rainbows_x:* Is OH's promotion going to happen soon? Would it be a problem having LO and the new baby in the same room? I think if OH's promotion will be happening soon and if you have no problem having LO and the new baby in the same room then go for it.


----------



## MsB

*Living Arrangements:* Renting a 2 bed housing ; looking for a 3 bed at min.

*Married? Length of relationship?: *Married for 6 weeks! Together 8 years.

*Age:* 26 in 2 weeks

*Reasons for waiting:* We said we would not ttc until DS was at least one (he is nearly 11 months) as we wanted 2 year ish gap. I want to try August/ Sept but my mum on the other hand seems to think 3 year age gap is best and that it would be unfair to have a baby when DS is still a baby! 

*Advise for I Love Lucy:* I think it depends how broody you are! If you can wait until you get your house then that would obviously be ideal because baby stuff just takes over your house!! Perhaps if you get too broody you could NTNP After XMAS!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Living arrangements: own a 3 bed house that we rent out and own a 4 bed house that we will soon be moving into.

Age: Im 27 and hubby is 32

Relstionship status: Married for one year

Reason for waiting: because im a bridesmaid for my best friend in September. Sometimes it feels right that we are waiting so I can enjoy the hen do and wedding but other times it feels like im waiting on someone elses life! 

Advice for others: MsB - if you want a small age gap and are ready for number 2 then get TTC!! go for it girl x


----------



## TwoMummies

Mrs Broody pants - You should start trying, they sell maternity bridesmaid dresses as well :)


Living arrangements: Rent a 3 bed house, fairly nice area, gardens etc. but wanting to move to a 4 bed some time next year.

Age: Both aged 25. (I have 2 children aged 9 and 7 yrs from previous relationship, partner has none)

Relstionship status: Together for 4 years.

Reason for waiting: Already have 2 children one of which is Autistic so wondering if we should wait until he is more settled / stablilised (I think it will be hard no matter what so get on with it). Also partner wants to finish decorating bedroom / bathroom before trying.


----------



## annaroy

Kates1122 said:


> Living arrangements: renting to own a 2 story 3 bedroom 2 bath home
> Age: 25, oh is 31
> 
> Married? Or length of relationship, single? married for 2 and a half years
> 
> Reason(s) for waiting? we have 3 kids, one is only 1 year old, still trying to get OH on board, and i need to save up some money for when i will have to be on leave for 6 weeks.
> 
> raincloud, i think you should get your emergency fund before you ttc if you want to, but no big deal. if you wait on money for a baby you will never have one, you will never think you have enough...that's what my hubby says, lol. besides even after you get pregnant, you still have 9 months to save :)



Living arrangements: own house, 4 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms

Age: 26 and OH is 27

Married? Or length of relationship, single? with OH 11 years, married for nearly 5 years

Reason(s) for waiting? 
OH feeling there isn't 'enough money'.... but as Kates1122 hubby said... i don't think he'll ever feel there's enough, especially with the cost of living rising every year...


----------



## mwah_xx

Annaroy: think you should ttc! Get working on your OH!

Living arrangements: moving in to our new rented 2 bed flat (3 weeks today wooooo!) though we both own houses elsewhere!

Relationship status: been together (on and off lol!) for 3 years now, lived together, then we both moved jobs and cities at different times, though we have just signed our lease on our new place and i am curretly surrounded by new furniture and boxes and things have never been better, massive planning for the future now!!

Age: I'm 28 and OH is 27

Reason(s) for waiting: to get settled in our new flat, go on holiday to south America and I'd quite like to be engaged....ha hinting at that!!


----------



## clarsair

Mwah I think you should book that holiday, propose to him on it and get TTC! It's easy to never get around to things.

Living arrangements: Own a very very small 2-bed house

Relationship status: Married for five years

Age: 30

Reasons for waiting: Need to be able to afford a bigger house, DH doesn't know if he'll have a job after next March, next to save to support myself through maternity leave, need to lose 3 stone to be a healthy weight!


----------



## k32

Clarsair - I think you should go for it!! I totally understand your reasons but you could be waiting a long time to be able to afford the ideal house. I'm sure your OH would be able to find more work if he did lose his job, after all even without a bump or one more little mouth you'd still have to find a way to support the rest of you! I think if you want to TTC you'll be able to make it work! Besides you can always be saving while your TTC and in the early days... 


Living Arrangements: Own a small 2 bed house; we can't move until at least 2015 due to fixed term contract and because my OH has taken a pay cut so couldn't afford a bigger mortgage anyway (pay cut is to train for a better job which he will qualify from in 2015)

Relationship Status: Together for 5 and a half years, lived together for 2 and a half, getting married in August

Age: 22 (OH 26)

Reasons for waiting: I am hoping to start a year long course next September (2012) for a job that I really want, and if I was pregnant/on maternity leave there is no guarantee they would let me postpone until 2013, so could miss out on the job. And because doing a course would be harder with a little one at home! (But I won't find out until April-June 2012 whether I have even got a place on the course).... Because I'm already worrying that the primary schools local to where our house is aren't good enough... Because although we could afford a baby, until 2015 we wouldn't have much money spare for saving... 

But I don't think we could wait until 2015/16 when we could move, and if I did get my perfect job I'd still be worrying about TTC because I wouldn't want to go straight of on maternity leave! Argh!!


----------



## sarah1989

*Living arrangements: * 2 bedroom apartment/flat

*Age:* 22 / DH 23
*
Married? Or length of relationship, single?* Married 2 years in August

*Reason(s) for waiting?* DH isnt ready :( And we really should pay off a bit of our debt.

K32- I think that if you are wanting to do the course, and won't be able to at a later date, then maybe take the course and TTC right when it is done. The job front will always be there, so once you have a baby/babies you could go right into working if you chose. :thumbup:


----------



## junemomma09

This is a fun idea!

Living arrangements:we currently live in a rented 3 bed/2 bath apartment. It's only 1352 sqft so not too big and we already have two children.

Age - me-27 (28 in august) DF-29

Married? Or length of relationship, single?: - we've been together for a little over 3 years and we're getting married December 17, 2011!!!!!

Reason(s) for waiting? -we're waiting because I'm currently in nursing school full time. I'm due to graduate April 2013 and DF is in Graduate school for physical therapy, due to graduate august 2013. We want to finish school, secure jobs and buy a house before we start trying. We will be able to save plenty while trying and while pregnant. Our incomes will dramatically increase once we graduate with our degrees and secure jobs.


----------



## luvmykids0810

Fun idea!

Living arrangments: renting a 2bed 1bath apt with 2 pups and 2 kids.

Age: 23-24 in December DH 23

Married? or Length of relationship, single?: We've been together 3 yrs, Married 2 yrs.

Reason for waiting? we're relocating in feb. 1200miles away. We already have two little girls. ages 3yrs and 1yr(in sept. 2011) but DH wants ttc in Decemeber 2011 that way im already preggers when we relocate. He doesnt want me to work either and we will have over $10,000 in saving before income taxes.

junemommas09 should wait til the big bucks come in after graduation.


----------



## Bambina

Cool idea!

Living Arrangements: 2 bed flat

Age: 20 (21 in december)


Married, length of relationship or single? Married, been together 3 1/2 years


Reason for waiting? Moving in a few months to bigger place, daughter only just turned one and should lose a bit of weight.


P.S: Luvmykids0810, Go for it hun, if your pregger when you move just leave the Hubby to do all the work while you make the cuppa's


----------



## casey1982

Living Arrangement: Own 3 BR 1.5 BA house

Age: Turning 29 this month (OH is 30, turning 31 this month)

Married, length of relationship or single? Together 2.5 years, living together for 2

Reason for waiting? I want to be married first (or at least have be engaged, that's close enough for me). OH has some debts he'd like to pay off and is wanting a new job by the end of the year. He's been ready for over a year though!

Bambina-- Wait the few months until you move. Your daughter would be at least two by the time you're ready to give birth again, plus you can set a reasonable weight loss goal now that you can reach by the time you're settled into the new place! =)


----------



## Mrs W 11

How exciting! .....

Living arrangements - we own our 2 bed house with lovely garden in a nice village. 

Age - I'm 30, almost 31 & dh is 37

Married, length of relationship or single - been together 4 years and married nearly 2 months! 

Reason for waiting - we have a 3 week honeymoon trip of a lifetime booked in September. we are ntnp because we want a baby and it would now feel wrong to actively prevent but seems silly to get pg just before an amazing trip when I could wait 2 months! Would be more fun to eat & drink what I like on the holiday! But it's hard! I just want to get on with it 

Casey - if oh is ready to try maybe drop a few hints that you'd like to be married first and perhaps he'll pop the question soon. I agree I wanted to be married first or engaged. But overall once you both make the decision you're ready I'd say go for it!! Sometimes lifes too short to keep waiting for something you want! Good luck & baby dust to everyone ttc!!!

Xx


----------



## cliqmo

Living Arrangements
Renting, 3 bed modern house in village with large garden (on subsidised rate through OH's work)

Age
29, OH is 34

Married? Or length of relationship, single? 
Married 4yrs in September

Reason(s) for Waiting? 
OH leaving his job next year (April 2012) means a series of unpredictable changes in 2012 and adding a baby into the mix just seems daft.


----------



## FragileDoll

This seems fun. :happydance:

*Living Arrangements* Renting - 3 bed modern house, already looking to get one for our own.

*Age* 24, DH is 26.

*Married? Or length of relationship, single?* Married for 3 months, together for 2 years.


*Reason(s) for Waiting?* His parents, he fears his parents wont support him because he still has a year to complete his Engineering degree. I'm Graduated already. And he also wishes to make a lot of money before expanding family.

I think cliqmo should wait until OH finds an another reliable job to support the expanding family. Or you can TTC if you have enough saved up to look after the new born and his/her expenses. :hugs:


----------

